# Hello



## Stefan (Jun 11, 2007)

Hi Everyone  

My name is Stefan and I'm new to mantids. A few years ago I hatched several wild-found oothecae from _Pseudomantis albofimbriata_ and an _Orthodera_ species, but ended up releasing the nymphs as there were so many and I couldn't keep up with them at the time.

In the last few weeks I've found quite a few Pseudomantis oothecae, an adult female P. albofimbriata and another adult female that I think is a Pseudomantis but don't know which species. This second female produced an ootheca a few nights ago and I much prefer her to P. albofimbriata. I have heaps of photos of both and I'll post the links in the photo thread.

I am currently looking for Orthodera sp. oothecae, and I am very interested in obtaining _Pseudocreobotra wahlbergii_ in the future.

This forum is fantastic - such a wealth of information, great photography, and friendly, helpful people. I look forward to being part of this community.

Kindest regards,

Stefan.


----------



## Rick (Jun 11, 2007)

Welcome. :wink:


----------



## OGIGA (Jun 11, 2007)

Welcome! I want to get a Pseudocreobotra wahlbergii some day too.


----------



## Way.Of.The.Mantis (Jun 11, 2007)

oooh an Australian!


----------



## robo mantis (Jun 11, 2007)

Welcome


----------

